
Node-oracledb 2.0 with pre-built binaries is on npm - cjorcl
https://blogs.oracle.com/opal/node-oracledb-20-with-pre-built-binaries-is-on-npm
======
Top19
Glad to see Oracle working more with Javascript. For years that was a strong
claim of MongoDB, but recently Oracle has done better (although so have many
other vendors).

